# Clan Page , ersten Eindruck?



## Julien (7. August 2007)

hallo

ist die startseite für nen clan


link : http://dwkgermany.247ihost.com/

mich nimmts wunder wie ihr das findet.


----------



## Precog (7. August 2007)

nicht besonders attraktiv.
Dunkel, leer und verloren wirkt die Introseite, besonders die Fläche in der Mitte ist zu leer bzw. zu groß.


----------



## SpAder (1. September 2007)

word@Precog
und wofür überhaupt ne Introseite, wenn man keine wichtige Information hat, die man dort und nur dort passend zur Geltung bringen könnte? 
Mag ja Geschmackssache sein, aber ich hab seltenst ne Introseite gesehen, bei der es sich gelohnt hätte, den User einen weiterne Klick von der eigentlichen Seite fernzuhalten.


----------



## Julien (2. September 2007)

SpAder hat gesagt.:


> word@Precog
> und wofür überhaupt ne Introseite, wenn man keine wichtige Information hat, die man dort und nur dort passend zur Geltung bringen könnte?
> Mag ja Geschmackssache sein, aber ich hab seltenst ne Introseite gesehen, bei der es sich gelohnt hätte, den User einen weiterne Klick von der eigentlichen Seite fernzuhalten.



ja korrekt. ich binde nun dieser grafik in die hauptseite ein und erlasse die introseite.


----------

